# lederverarbeitung über 350



## Haladar (12. Juli 2007)

so, also ich fang mal an:
ich bin jetzt 70 und will mein ledern(drachenlederer) schnellst und billigstmöglichst auf 375 bringen, aber bei skill 355 komme ich nciht weiter... für jeden skillpunkt brauche ich 20 urluft oder 20 urfeuer oder sowas... gibt es da irgendwo ein rezept was ich übersehen habe?

mfg

Drakthul


----------



## Mahoni-chan (12. Juli 2007)

Leider nein, ab da an wird es teuer, das billigste was es gibt ist meines Wissensstandes nach:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit kommst du pro Stiefel aber bis 375 ohne einen Ausfall.

Alternativ kannst ab 365 dann noch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


benutzen, welche wirklich billig sind und deutlich weniger Farmaufwand als die Grolhufteile. Des Weiteren sind die immer ganz nett in Bosskämpfen zu benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xhin (12. Juli 2007)

Mahoni-chan schrieb:


> Leider nein, ab da an wird es teuer, das billigste was es gibt ist meines Wissensstandes nach:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für die Trommeln muss man allerdings ehrfürchtig bei den Sha'tar sein. Alternativ kannst du auch Reitgerten herstellen, die brauchen zwar 1 Urmacht, aber werden auf den meisten Servern wohl noch gebraucht. Ich selbst habe immer eine hergestellt und wenn ich in einer Stadt war, zum Tausch gegen Urmacht angeboten. Das klappt ganz gut. Dann habe ich mit der Urmacht eine neue hergestellt usw. Dauert zwar etwas aber ist recht billig weil du nur den restlichen Kram brauchst. Die letzte hab ich dann für mich selbst benutzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das geht theoretisch bis 375 aber ich habe ab 371 oder 372 Grollhufteile hergestellt (Cenarius Ruf). Ist ein bissl Farmaufwand ...


----------



## Amaruak (22. August 2007)

ab 350.. am besten Reitgerten.. 
ab 355 die Grollhufdinger
dann Shatar exaltet = easy shit, wobei ich es auch ohne gedrückt habe..
und ab 365 kannst epicrezepte erlernen und epics herstellen.. ansonsten auch die Grollhufbeine (waren das glaub ich)

naja.. und so kommste halt hoch.. wennst kürshcner bist isses halt NP ohne Skinner wirds teuer... also die letzten 5-9 Punkte wenn man pech hat^^


----------



## Vu Fighter (7. September 2007)

Das könnte euch helfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie skill ich ab 350


----------



## Pomela (7. September 2007)

Sry, aber so ganz stimmt der Guide nicht, denn die Grollhufstiefel und die Hose werden mit 365 gelb, rot ist nur noch die Weste, die vermutlich bei 370 gelb wird. Aber die Weste ist ja, wie die Trommeln, ein Rufteil. 

Da hilft nur ein episches Rezept ergattern, Urnether farmen und im Handelschannel rumspammen...


----------



## Litariel (8. September 2007)

hi,

also ich habe bis 375 nur mit den reitgerten geskillt.... urmacht im ah gekauft auch gerne 3 -4 wenn der bundle preis stimmt.....

du bekommst je nach server das ding zum selbstkostenpreis oder mit leichtem verlust verkauft.... später musst du zwar 2-3 stück pro skillpunkt machen.... das dich das aber relativ wenig kostet, sollte das kein prob sein.... das dauert dann nur halt ein paar tage... denn du musst du dinger erstmal verkaufen um dann davon wieder neue urmacht kaufen zu koennen

du kommst aber auf jeden fall, auch wenn sie zum schluss grün ist, auf 375

auf jeden fall besser als stundenlang in nagrand grollhufe zu jagen ... da kann man lieber was farmen was auch ein wenig gold bringt

bis dahin

litariel


----------



## Flo2J (10. September 2007)

Genau die selbe Lösung wollte ich auch vorschlagen. Vielleicht findest du ja einen Deal mit einem Alichiemisten. Mein Kumpel hat sich auch noch drauf spezialisiert, ich glaube transfomieren oder so ähnlich, naja aufjeden Fall stellt er manchmal auch zwei auf einmal her, die schickt er mir, ich mach reitgerte und dann verkaufen wir es. Er bekommt das Gold und ich den Skill.


----------



## H24Lucky (16. November 2007)

nein das ist natürlich intensiv farmen angesagt oder AH


----------



## Nerzerl (17. November 2007)

Ich hab nicht aufgepasst, glaube aber vor Patch 2.3 gings nicht: Das Rezept für "Trommeln der Schlacht" bei den Sha´tar (... konnt ich mit Ruf Wohlwollend jetzt plötzlich kaufen) ermöglicht auch bis 375 zu skillen und die benötigten Mats sind spürbar leichter im Farmaufwand als z. B.: Urluft.


----------



## Mogdosch (18. November 2007)

Nerzerl schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht aufgepasst, glaube aber vor Patch 2.3 gings nicht: Das Rezept für "Trommeln der Schlacht" bei den Sha´tar (... konnt ich mit Ruf Wohlwollend jetzt plötzlich kaufen) ermöglicht auch bis 375 zu skillen und die benötigten Mats sind spürbar leichter im Farmaufwand als z. B.: Urluft.



Trommeln der Panik von den Hütern der zeit gibt es jetzt ab Wohlwollend. Damit sollte man die restlichen fünf Punkte skillen... . EXTREM billig gegenüber dem Weg, nur Teufelsbälge und Schweres Knotenhautleder.


----------



## SW-Panther (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab jetzt skill 335 und überlege mir auch wies weitergeht. Mir stellt sich auch die Frage ob sich der ganze Aufwand überhaupt lohnt. Anders gesagt, was kann man denn mit skill 375 machen? Eigene Items (bin Jäger) oder gar Muster mit denen man wirklich Gold machen kann?
Oder ist es womöglich besser ich vergesse das mit der Lederverarbeitung und sattle um auf Bergbau. Mit dem Gold was ich dann durch Kürschnern und Bergbau verdiene könnte ich mir sicher einiges im AH leisten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was meint ihr?


----------



## olisec (14. Dezember 2007)

naja seit s1 für ehre zu haben ist, sind viele sachen im preis gefallen. was mich nervt ist das viele gegenstände die man mit skill 375 herstellen kann, beim aufheben gebunden sind. und dann soll ich noch 1000g im ah zahlen. und die epischen sachen auf stufe 365 haben ihre daseinsberechtigung seit 2.3 verloren, weil sie einfach zu schwer zu farmen sind im vergleich zu s1.


----------



## SW-Panther (14. Dezember 2007)

Sorry für die blöde Frage, aber was genau ist S1?


----------



## Tarnhamster (14. Dezember 2007)

SW-Panther schrieb:


> Sorry für die blöde Frage, aber was genau ist S1?



Damit ist das Arena-Set der ersten Saison gemeint, welches man sich nun für Ehrenpunkte und BG-Marken kaufen kann und nicht mehr diese scheiß Arena spielen muss.


----------



## TopDog (5. Januar 2008)

Xhin schrieb:


> Für die Trommeln muss man allerdings ehrfürchtig bei den Sha'tar sein.



Nein, muss man nicht. Ich bin respektvoll und kann die herstellen.


----------



## Marcool6 (13. Januar 2008)

Die Rufbelohnungen werden ständig gepatcht so wie ich das sehe. Die heroic-keys gibt es mittlerweile schon ab wohlwollend. Diese ganzen Trommeln auch.


----------



## Emgroll (29. Januar 2008)

Also ich habe Drachenlederverarbeitung von 355-375 folgendermaßen geskillt


355-365 Muster: Schwere Grollhufstiefel

365-370 Trommeln der Schlacht (sha´tar wohlwollend)

370-375 Trommeln der Panik (hüter der zeit wohlwollend)

Die schwersten skillpunkte sind wohl die zwischen 355-365 

Ab dann wird es durch die trommeln wesentlich verkürzt 

Hoffe mein kommentar konnte euch helfe 

Viel spaß im spiel und viel glück


----------



## Shinovah (20. Februar 2008)

ach was ihr nur habt, bei irgendeinen patch lezten jahres haben sie die skillfähigkeiten erhöt, davor konntest nur mit dem grollhufset auf 375 skillen und das, obwohl gelb nicht jeder hergestellter gegenstand ein skillpunkt brachte, also habt euch nicht so nun wirds einem ja fast schon geschenkt^^


----------

